# X-Fi Treiber für Linux

## SkaaliaN

http://www.golem.de/0802/57529.html

für alle die länger als ich gewartet haben  :Wink:  Ich habe die Karte schon verkauft  :Wink: 

----------

## Vortex375

Nur ein OSS-Treiber? Den können sie gerne behalten. Ich versteh nicht, warum OSS überhaupt weiter entwickelt wird.  :Rolling Eyes: 

(nur damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen: ich rede vom Open Sound System, nicht von Open Source Software  :Wink:  )

----------

## Polynomial-C

Creative Joining The Open Bandwagon

----------

## xraver

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Nur ein OSS-Treiber? Den können sie gerne behalten. Ich versteh nicht, warum OSS überhaupt weiter entwickelt wird. 
> 
> (nur damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen: ich rede vom Open Sound System, nicht von Open Source Software  )

 

Tja, besser als gar nix oder diese komischen Treiber von Creative.

Wenn OSS halbwegs funktionirt dann kann ich damit leben. JACK oder Pulsaudio machen den Rest  :Wink: .

Aber wenigstens tut sich was beim Thema X-FI und Linux. Malschauen wann sich endlich mal Features wie die Crystal Engine nutzen lassen.

Hat jemand überhaupt schon diesen Treiber angetestet und kann was dazu sagen?

----------

## November Rain

Schon ein großes Armutszeugnis von Creative innerhalb von  3 Jahren noch keinen Linuxtreiber auf die Beine gestellt zu haben. Die offizielle Treiberentwicklung lässt auch nichts weiter von sich hören, vor einem halben Jahr wurde ein Betatreiber für ein sehr wiedersprüchliches System(GCC 3.X & 64 Bit) herausgegeben der nur bei den wenigsten zu einer annehmbaren Audiowiedergabe führt. 

Aber auch unter Windows macht Creative sich gerade nicht sehr beliebt, der neue Beta-Treiber der im Januar zwischengeschoben wurde läuft auf meinen System instabil und führt dazu das sich das System nicht herunterfahren lässt, selbst 2 maliges Neuinstallieren hat nichts gebracht und auch eine Verwendung der alten Treiber bringt da gar nichts. Vermutlich wurde die Karte vom Treiber geflashed und das führt jetz zu einem unkontrolliertem Verhalten. Sobald ich die Karte aus dem System werfe(Gerätemanager-> Gerät deinstallieren) läuft alles wie gehabt...   :Sad: 

----------

## nbs

Dazu gab es gestern eine kleine News bei Heise.

Den dritten Absatz finde ich relativ interessant.

----------

## Arachon

Klingt ja interessant. :] Vielleicht schafft es dann ja doch Linux auch auf meinen "Haupt"-Rechner, bevor eine Nicht-Creative Soundkarte eingebaut wird.  :Wink: 

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich hab den OSS-Treiber am Laufen, für mp3 und video über xine (weil man nur oss als useflag dranmacht) reicht das locker. Für mich reicht das aus im Moment. Den von Creative habe ich nicht installiert bekommen - freezes und reboots haben sich im Sekundentakt abgewechselt.

----------

## Vortex375

Der Treiber-Support von Creative ist zum Teil schon arg peinlich, und das nicht nur unter Linux.

----------

## a.forlorn

Stimmt, da die sich eigentlich besonders anstrengen müssten, um die zunehmnend guten onboard Lösungen durch Qualität der Treiber (nicht die Hardware selber) zu übertrumpfen. Audigy4 tut es nicht unter Vista (weil Alchemy eher herzlos unterstützt wird von Creative - dabei zahlte man teilweise über 80€ für die Karte), X-Fi kostet in der Regel um die 70€ und die tut es nicht unter linux und XP richtig. Super!  :Sad: 

----------

## xraver

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Der Treiber-Support von Creative ist zum Teil schon arg peinlich, und das nicht nur unter Linux.

 

Wo ist er denn noch so schlimm?

Bei mir unter VISTA funktionierte der auf CD ausgeliferte Treiber wunderbar und die letzte download Version auch. Bis jetzt hat die Creative Console nur 1 mal ihre Settings vergessen, das wars. Wo sind denn also vergleichbare Probleme wie unter Linux anzutreffen? Durch das Creative-Treiber Problem hab ich erstmal Gentoo in eine VM geschoben. Da ich Gentoo aber auch nativ ausführen kann werd ich mir den "neuen" Treiber gleich mal ansehen.

 *Arachon wrote:*   

> Vielleicht schafft es dann ja doch Linux auch auf meinen "Haupt"-Rechner, bevor eine Nicht-Creative Soundkarte eingebaut wird. 

 

Wer auf Gentoo und den Klang seiner X-Fi nicht verzichten mag, der kann doch Gentoo in einer VM und Nativ laufen lassen.

----------

